# [REQUEST] Boot when plugged (powered)



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

Sorry to bother you about this.

I'm considering installing a Nexus 7 on my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze, but I don't want it to stay on when the car is parked. So, the solution would be to make it boot once I turn on the ignition.
I know this has been done on other tablets (Samsung Tab2, e.g.) and my TF101 works like this OOTB.

Here's a thread on the same subject on XDA: http://forum.xda-dev...age=2&nocache=1

Would someone help me on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Kookie_Monster (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't be done according so some other threads.

Mods, please close this one, will ya? Thank you! 

Sent from my Transformer Pad using Tapatalk 2


----------

